# [SOLVED] AMD CIM won't detect drivers in the AMD DRIVER PACKAGE



## ClownBabyDiode (Nov 22, 2010)

ok i am seriously so annoyed I have been battling this all night








The CIM says there is no driver
but it is included in the package and i verified that it is there
I just don't get it
THIS IS THE RIGHT DOWNLOAD TOO I TRIPLE CHECKED
I have NO conflicting drivers, I have no drivers installed prior to this one

This should not be doing this
Card is a AGP HD 4650
OS is XP 32 sp3


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: AMD CIM won't detect drivers in the AMD DRIVER PACKAGE*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## ClownBabyDiode (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: AMD CIM won't detect drivers in the AMD DRIVER PACKAGE*

I fixed it it was a registry issue regarding Direct x


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: AMD CIM won't detect drivers in the AMD DRIVER PACKAGE*

glad you have it sorted


----------

